# intel 82578DC ethernet



## reasons (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a PC with an intel 82578DC ethernet variation which isn't supported in the 8.0 or 9.0 hardware notes, just wondering if there were any plans to support it.


----------



## reasons (Apr 29, 2010)

And if it at all helps, the linux kernel module is here.
http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/E1000E.html
and this thread here.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4682


----------



## molli123 (May 8, 2010)

```
e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82578DM Gigabit Network Connection
e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82578DC Gigabit Network Connection
```

seems to be supported in 8.0-STABLE. I am using the DM-version. At initialisation it thinks link goes up and down 3-5 times, but afterwards this chip works fine (on Intel DQ57TM)


----------



## Epikurean (May 14, 2010)

I'm running 8.0 Stable.
Now, how do I get the NIC running? 
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------

